# Calling all Lake Fly Fisherman!



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

How many of you guys are using your fly rods on lakes. I do the river thing too and is a blast but I've really started getting interested in using flies on the lakes. Just wondering how many are doing it?

Here's a rainbow I caught on a lake several weeks ago:[attachment=0:2w8rp6cz]Big Rainbow.jpg[/attachment:2w8rp6cz]


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Beautiful fish- Stillwater fishing with a fly rod is great- just another reason to buy 3 more rods.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

I spend 80% of my time on stillwaters.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i do it, i only ever bring a spinning rod in case i break both of the rods i take out on the lake... i do both sinking line and chronimid fishing and love it! nice looking fish!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

I'm new to the forums and I just see so many posts about rivers and so few about lakes I was just wondering how many were actually doing it. With the rivers getting increasingly crowded I have to turned to lakes with the fly rod and I feel like a kid all over again. I've fished them since I was a kid with a rod and reel but nothing like feeling the tug of a big trout on the end of my fly rod. It's sort of a "rediscovery" for me.

I need to work on my chrominid set ups though..haven't had much luck with those. I thought I heard something one about a "Montana Rig" which is a streamer or booger with a ice cream cone as a dropper about 2 feet back? I'll have to look into some more of that kind of stuff.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

PM madonfly, ask her about her deep water nymphing... like 30+ feet deep, its a freaking blast!


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

There ain't anything like dragging a fly on a high mountain lake in the evening during a hatch. Although it's not "real" flyfishing, I like to troll a bugger behind my float tube on some of the bigger lakes in the spring if I get the chance. That's a nice rainbow! I hope there's a few like that left in there for me to catch through the ice this winter.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

kochanut said:


> PM madonfly, ask her about her deep water nymphing... like 30+ feet deep, its a freaking blast!


I will do that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I try it now and then, but I don't have a float tube. I'd like to try more, though. Great fish there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lakes are cool.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I would not consider myself a fly fishing purist but I fish ALMOST exclusively with a flyrod on streams or lakes. I have a canoe on which I sometimes use an electric trolling motor and a float tube. I frequently troll a fly on sinking line in my canoe. Great fun and surprisingly successful. This time of the year casting dry flies on Uinta lakes from a canoe or float tube in the evening is great fun as well. I just think it is more fun to catch fish on a flyrod. The only time I use my spinning rod is when I am hiking.


----------

